# 1992 Ford F250 4x4



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Selling my tow rig. I love it but just don't use it.

Here's a couple quick specs:

-1992 Ford F250 XLT
- 7.5L 460 (rebuilt about 80k miles ago)
- ZF5 manual transmission (newer clutch)

She's older but she runs great and had no trouble towing my Jeep down to Moab or driving 600 miles round trip to go elk hunting which is all I ever used it for. Priorities are changing and I no longer need it.

*Asking $3,000 OBO*.

Link to the KSL ad along with contact info: https://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/1516968?ad_cid=3


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I wish I had the money....


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

twinkielk15 said:


> I wish I had the money....


Your bank does! :mrgreen:


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

moabxjeeper said:


> Your bank does! :mrgreen:


Touché...


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

*SOLD*

Gonna miss that beast..


----------

